# No ATI card was detected, always after a crash?



## Web Junkie (Sep 13, 2006)

Each time my system crashes ATI Tool will never run correctly when it reboots, producing the 'No ATI card' message?

How can I get it to 'work' without having to reboot my PC twice?


----------



## pt (Sep 13, 2006)

wich card do you have?
did you have the drivers installed


----------



## Web Junkie (Sep 13, 2006)

Sorry, Card is ATI X850 XT with ATI Tool 0.24 and ATI Tool Driver is installed. Running WinXP SP2 + all updates and official CAT 6.8.

This only happens when my system crashes and I reboot, no other time?


----------



## ktr (Sep 13, 2006)

are you oc'ing the card?


----------



## Konky (Sep 13, 2006)

use hard reboot (turn off the computer at least for a second to make the card really reset)
you can also try holding reset for some time


----------



## Web Junkie (Sep 13, 2006)

@ktr: No, stock speeds!

@Konky, hmmm... not tried that, either the machine resets itself after a crash or I hit the reset button after a crash. Never thought to power it off by holding the power button down, I'll try that next time I have a crash and report what happens.


----------



## Konky (Sep 13, 2006)

Big difference Webjunkie
Even powering the computer off by HOLDING the button will NOT power the mainboard off these days.
So when i want to go sure i power off the supply by switching it's own switch, or in other case "pull the plug"

The card will probably not really reset at all when you just reset a short time or reboot. 
It will get enough power, it might have some capacitors that can take a short time, the memory might not refresh etc etc


----------



## Web Junkie (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, after a crash, I just hold the power button in for about 4 seconds and the machine powers off, as opposed to pressing it in once to shut windows down and then power off. Not sure why that would only affect ATI Tool though? After a crash my ATI drivers recognise the card, so does the ATI Control Panel, I can even load Oblivion and F.E.A.R. and other 3D games and they will happily play, but ATI Tool simply refuses to recognise the card after a crash.

I think each time I have a crash, ATI Tool was running in the background (not saying that's the cause of the crash) so when I have a crash something must be lost if ATI Tool doesn't exit correctly?


----------



## Web Junkie (Jan 16, 2007)

A quick update!

It appears the *'No ATI card was detected in your system'* message only appears when *CHKDSK* runs after a crash and then boots into windows? Powering off the system at the mains plug or removing the cord from the PSU makes no difference if the system boots up and *CHKDSK* runs!

If the system crashes and *CHKDSK DOES NOT RUN*, then ATI Tool runs normally!!

Any ideas on why this happens?


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 16, 2007)

Hmmm very interesting but I myself would be more concerned with the crashing.I believe thats the issue that should be trouble shooted first!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 16, 2007)

Ocing too high?  A heat shutdown?


----------



## ATIonion (Jan 16, 2007)

is your VPU recovery enabled?



and i have read another post of yours...it almost sounds like you need a registry cleaning, or a fresh install of windows....of course the windows re install is if all else fails...


reg. cleaner
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/389


----------



## Web Junkie (Jan 17, 2007)

I did re-install a few months ago, the crashing is not due to o'cing as I never OC anything but general bad behaved windows programs. I rarely get crashes while gaming, only when I'm messing about in windows either trying to follow some coding tutorial and end up doing something siilly in the debugger or trying to kill a process and hanging the system 

As for VPU recover, well I still use the old Control Panel rather than CCC, currently using the 7.1 driver with the CP from the latest FireGL release, no VPU recover option though. Although the CP I used with the 6.12 driver (from the June 2006 FireGL driver) had VPU recover enabled and this problem still existed.

I do run Norton windoctor to delete crap from the registry, I know people hate Norton but I've used it for years and not had any catastrophes yet!

I just can't fathom why CHKDSK stops ATI Tool from functioning?


----------



## Web Junkie (Jan 22, 2007)

I solved the Control Panel problem, wrong registry entries. Seeing as it was using reg entries for FireGL I changed them back for the ones used by the Control Panel in the last version of Catalyst for my card. VPU recover is on now but CHKDSK still causes ATI Tool to fail if it runs on a reboot!

W1zzard, if you read this do you have any idea why this happens? If so, how to prevent it happening again?


----------



## AT-2500 (Apr 13, 2007)

hey - altough noone has postet for a few months, i wanted to say that i've the same problem.
just that my atitool .24 (if i would use the newest, my x800 temperature monitoring and fan control would not work) only sometimes shows "graphic cards change detected" after chkdsk.
since a crash some weeks ago does my computer every time it starts a chkdsk on my game partition. and sometimes atitool works, sometimes it doesnt.


----------

